# Jhb Vape Meet #4 - 14th June 2014 - The Alibi In Fourways - Lets Make This One Huge



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys 

Time to start arranging the next Joburg Vape Meet.

Dates have been added in a poll  let me know what date suits you best 




To RSVP for the event please click below

[rsvp=2391]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

1am7h30n3 2
Alex 2
AndreFerreira 1
annemarievdh 2
Blackwidow 1
Brandon 2
Bubbly 1
bwbwings 2
Chef Guest 2
Darth_V@POR 2
Derick 2
devdev 1
Frenzy 1
Gizmo 9
Harryssss 4
JakesSA 2
JB1987 1
Jcaurus 3
Jimbo 1
Joey786 1
johan 1
KieranD 1
Lize 4
mbera 2
Mklops 1
Mow@CraftVapour 3
Nico 4
PeterHarris 4
Reinhardt 1
Reinvanhardt 1
Renato Da Silva 1
Rex Smit 1
Rex_Bael 2
RoSsIkId 2
Rowan Francis 1
Shako 1
Silver 1
Smokyg 2
Stroodlepuff 6
SunRam 1
SVS1000 1
thekeeperza 2
Tornalca 2
TylerD 1
vapegerm 1
vapOtine 2
Wayne 1
Yiannaki 2
yuganp 1
zaeem.laher 2
zaVaper 2
Zuzu88 2

Total: 101

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Damn it! Can't see the poll on Tapatalk.


----------



## shabbar

Really really hope I make this one 
Missed both due to work??


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I don't mind the date. Voting 7th because it's earlier


----------



## Stroodlepuff

MurderDoll said:


> Damn it! Can't see the poll on Tapatalk.



07th, 14th or 21st June

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

16th is a public holiday - so the 14th may not be great for anyone planning on a long weekend or family time...

7th gets my vote


----------



## Gizmo

Whoo, lets aim for 60+ attendees!


----------



## Gizmo

I would also like to make the following people key members at 4th jhb vape meet.

@Silver and @devdev as admins and respected members I would like you to help out as staff, along with myself if you guys accept. ( Staff will get t-shirts )

We will need one of you to help judge competitions. We will also need, one of you to be a key speaker and announcer along side myself.

I would also like to appoint @Rowan Francis and @SVS1000 as noob friendly candidates to help new members with coil building and understanding all things vape ( you guys will also get a ecigssa t-shirt )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Please not the 7th... please not the 7th... please not the 7th...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza

annemarievdh said:


> Please not the 7th... please not the 7th... please not the 7th...


I concur!! Any date but the 7th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gonna have to study the calendar ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVS1000

Gizmo said:


> I would also like to make the following people key members at 4th jhb vape meet.
> 
> @Silver and @devdev as admins and respected members I would like you to help out as staff, along with myself if you guys accept. ( Staff will get t-shirts )
> 
> We will need one of you to help judge competitions. We will also need, one of you to be a key speaker and announcer along side myself.
> 
> I would also like to appoint @Rowan Francis and @SVS1000 as noob friendly candidates to help new members with coil building and understanding all things vape ( you guys will also get a ecigssa t-shirt )



Sure thing Gizmo


----------



## SVS1000

#Double Post


----------



## TylerD

Whoohoo! I will help judge if you want?
Just not going to be the speaker. 
Can't wait for the day we book out the whole Alibi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

please not the 7th...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> please not the 7th...


Yep, it's our daughter's 16th that weekend - sheesh, I'm getting old

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mklops

Hopefully it will be on the 14th, writing my finals from the 4th to the 11th.... This time I really wanna try and make it if I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I would love to attend... I just hope I'm in JHB whenever the meet does happen. Holding thumbs and looking forward to it


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> I would also like to make the following people key members at 4th jhb vape meet.
> 
> @Silver and @devdev as admins and respected members I would like you to help out as staff, along with myself if you guys accept. ( Staff will get t-shirts )
> 
> We will need one of you to help judge competitions. We will also need, one of you to be a key speaker and announcer along side myself.
> 
> I would also like to appoint @Rowan Francis and @SVS1000 as noob friendly candidates to help new members with coil building and understanding all things vape ( you guys will also get a ecigssa t-shirt )



I accept my nominated responsibilities @Gizmo 
I like @TylerD's suggestion that he helps to judge the coils if there is a coil competition. 

I just also need to study my diary in order to vote on the potential dates. Will do so

PS: @Gizmo, see what works well at the Cape Vape Meet and perhaps that will give you ideas for this meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Stroodlepuff said:


> 07th, 14th or 21st June




Ouch. Thats going to make things very interesting!

My baby is expected to be born on the 7th. 
So going to have to wait and see if she pops on time, earlier or later.


----------



## Die Kriek

Dang! My little brother is flying up from the Cape on the 2nd, flying back on the 17th July, so if it was near either of those dates I would've been able to attend. Unfortunately finances will not allow 3 round-trips in 2 months


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice @MurderDoll, gongrats! Hope all goes fine. And if she is born on the 7th, she will shere a birthday with someone awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

TylerD said:


> Whoohoo! I will help judge if you want?
> Just not going to be the speaker.
> Can't wait for the day we book out the whole Alibi!



Done deal tyler helps Judge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

annemarievdh said:


> Nice @MurderDoll, gongrats! Hope all goes fine. And if she is born on the 7th, she will shere a birthday with someone awesome




Thanks very much! Looking forward to meeting her. Now it just a case of waiting for her to be ready to meet the rest of us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

hmmm looking foward to my 1st meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Will be an awesome meet indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Gizmo , yes I will be happy to be Noob "very" friendly .. 

now that i can see the poll , i have voted .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

lol feels a tad like the elections here.


----------



## Silver

All three dates work for me at this stage...


----------



## Tornalca

Out for the 7th


----------



## Gizmo

Hi guys I have a automated rsvp list on the first page, please click the rsvp and the amount guests joining you if its just you then just 1


----------



## Derick

Gizmo said:


> Hi guys I have a automated rsvp list on the first page, please click the rsvp and the amount guests joining you if its just you then just 1


I've RSVP-ed, but we can only be there if it is the 14th or 21st


----------



## Gizmo

Its safe to assume it will be the 14th at this point


----------



## Gizmo

I think I will cut off the voting time for Friday.. So we can start getting finalized numbers in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frenzy

We are shooting a wedding on the 7th so if it is on the 7th we will not be able to make it


----------



## Silverbear

I really want to attend my first Vape Meet, what time does the meet normally start. My problem is I attend class all day on a Saturday until 16:00.


----------



## Derick

Wayne said:


> I really want to attend my first Vape Meet, what time does the meet normally start. My problem is I attend class all day on a Saturday until 16:00.


Usually starts around 14:00 and lasts well into the night - so come when your classes are done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

Derick said:


> Usually starts around 14:00 and lasts well into the night - so come when your classes are done



Thanks @Derick , I will be late, but I will be there.


----------



## Derick

Wayne said:


> Thanks @Derick , I will be late, but I will be there.


Sweet!

Now don't forget to click the RSVP button on the first page of this post


----------



## Silverbear

Derick said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Now don't forget to click the RSVP button on the first page of this post


Done ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

Nice! RSVP'd and will be joining! I cant wait to meet all of you in person!!

Plus I can get some advice on coils building as by that time I should have my RBA (still havent decided what though)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

Were shooting a wedding the 7th, so 14th it is for @Frenzy and me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings

Frenzy said:


> We are shooting a wedding on the 7th so if it is on the 7th we will not be able to make it



HAHAHA, sounds like a Texas Wedding Masacre... lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ollypop

Sounds fun!! I work Saturdays though.

Maybe if we all hold thumbs I'll have an overnight career change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ollypop said:


> Sounds fun!! I work Saturdays though.
> 
> Maybe if we all hold thumbs I'll have an overnight career change.




It starts in the afternoon and goes on until the evening pop in if you get a chance

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollypop

Stroodlepuff said:


> It starts in the afternoon and goes on until the evening pop in if you get a chance
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I'll see what I can do.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Will it be ok if I bring my children with


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> Will it be ok if I bring my children with


Yep, my kids have been there with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

What ages are your kids @annemarievdh and @Derick? Mine are 2 and 5 respectively


----------



## Derick

5 year old and a 16 year old 

But lately we have been dropping them off at the grandparents when we go to the vape meets, because then we can stay a bit longer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

They are 4 and 7, and we don't want to leave them somewhere again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> They are 4 and 7, and we don't want to leave them somewhere again.


Cool, bring them along, I love to hang out with kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> Cool, bring them along, I love to hang out with kids



will do so hopefully they will behave themselves


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> will do so hopefully they will behave themselves


They won't  anybody with kids will know that their kids behave pretty decently when it home, but as soon as eyes are on them they do the strangest, amazingly rude things that you have never seen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> They won't  anybody with kids will know that their kids behave pretty decently when it home, but as soon as eyes are on them they do the strangest, amazingly rude things that you have never seen



It is amazing how they just take chances like that. Forget their manners and use there cuteness to get away with things with other people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok guys  
​So the date is confirmed for the 14th June  Venue to be announced - will edit the thread title in a moment

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@ any certified retailers, please could you let us all know who will be joining us at the meet ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Darth_V@POR said:


> @ any certified retailers, please could you let us all know who will be joining us at the meet ?



I Know Skyblue will be there and us, I will be organising vendor tables this time around and making more announcements as we go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Awesomenesssss.... Really looking forward in the meeting, cant wait to meet all the PRO vapers. Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Derick

Stroodlepuff said:


> I Know Skyblue will be there and us, I will be organising vendor tables this time around and making more announcements as we go along



Yep, we will definitely be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cape Town appears to be setting the standard this time round. Come on jhb, we need to show them how its done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha you have to go big or go home hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Oh ja and @Silver are you coming to get ideas at our meet to impliment at yours hahaha double agents hahahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ha ha @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Are we doing Alibi's again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Are we doing Alibi's again?



I will confirm closer to the time, need to know numbers first


----------



## bwbwings

I am for Alibi's, great place 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

So dudes, Excitement much??? How about we have it in the East rand this time around? I have no problem traveling to fourways but change is as good as a holiday


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> So dudes, Excitement much??? How about we have it in the East rand this time around? I have no problem traveling to fourways but change is as good as a holiday



Were in the East Rand would you suggest


----------



## Smokyg

Hmm, let me think about it...


----------



## johan

Benoni benoderd wees nie

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

How about Hooters @ Emperors? Their food is awesometastic, great atmosphere..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

we are always open to suggestions  speak to them and see if they will accommodate us would you @Smokyg - we need space for vendor tables etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> we are always open to suggestions  speak to them and see if they will accommodate us would you @Smokyg - we need space for vendor tables etc



Cool, dropped them a mail. Lets hear what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Cool, dropped them a mail. Lets hear what they say.



Thank you  lets aim for +/- 60 people needing to be accomodated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

43 people comon guys we can do better than this  

I also need all retailers that want to setup a vendors table to contact me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Gizmo, I'd like to sign up for a vendor table
I am going to be selling my new book
"How to pull a Silver"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 12


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Hi Gizmo, I'd like to sign up for a vendor table
> I am going to be selling my new book
> "How to pull a Silver"


????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Gizmo said:


> 43 people comon guys we can do better than this
> 
> I also need all retailers that want to setup a vendors table to contact me please.



Once we have a venue I can chat to my customers for more people


----------



## Smokyg

I have been contacting quite a few places now and i cant believe that they dont want to make big bookings. No one wants to reserve a whole section... Wtf is up with that?


----------



## Tornalca

Smokyg said:


> I have been contacting quite a few places now and i cant believe that they dont want to make big bookings. No one wants to reserve a whole section... Wtf is up with that?



Scared we don't pay or pitch. Alibi's is very accommodating when it comes to splitting bills.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I will do a poll a bit later with venue options, we need to bear in mind that we need space for vendor tables and it needs to be child friendly




Tornalca said:


> Scared we don't pay or pitch. Alibi's is very accommodating when it comes to splitting bills.


----------



## johan

Beacause in the East, Big Parties = Big Trouble

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TylerD

Well, we usually have only 2 vendors representing at the JHB meet...The tables can be were the Silver couch is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Smokyg said:


> I have been contacting quite a few places now and i cant believe that they dont want to make big bookings. No one wants to reserve a whole section... Wtf is up with that?



They want a fast turn around I imagine, make more money that way.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Well, we usually have only 2 vendors representing at the JHB meet...The tables can be were the Silver couch is.



Yip which is unfortunate, I will be approaching the rest of the JHB vendors though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Tornalca said:


> Scared we don't pay or pitch. Alibi's is very accommodating when it comes to splitting bills.


True in deed, they say that they dont want to book out a smoking section as they still want space for walk in clients...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

HI Sharri,


I would love to help you with your function, but we would have to do the outside section as I have a 21st booked for the inside on that date...

We can do the whole of the outside section in the area that we normally book for you, if we do the full corner and the part in the front of the shop, we should be able to set up the vendors as well ?


Please let me know your thoughts..



Regards

Shaun

From alibi - if numbers are too big we will have to find another venue but they are accommodating as usual

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> HI Sharri,
> 
> 
> I would love to help you with your function, but we would have to do the outside section as I have a 21st booked for the inside on that date...
> 
> We can do the whole of the outside section in the area that we normally book for you, if we do the full corner and the part in the front of the shop, we should be able to set up the vendors as well ?
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shaun
> 
> From alibi - if numbers are too big we will have to find another venue but they are accommodating as usual


I like Alibi. I think the outside will be big enough. What do you guys think? Also there are a lot of people confirming only in the last week before the meeting tho.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Melinda

I think we should stick to Alibi's there service is pretty awesome and their food is good, they always accommodate us

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Smokyg

I agree, its a great place! Except when the clock hits 3pm then the sun is a bit of a hot one.


----------



## johan

Smokyg said:


> I agree, its a great place! Except when the clock hits 3pm then the sun is a bit of a hot one.



We are almost into winter now!  we will need that 3pm sun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I agree that Alibi is a good place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Melinda said:


> I think we should stick to Alibi's there service is pretty awesome and their food is good, they always accommodate us



- And most of us know the place
- And the parking is good
- And there has been nothing wrong or bad in our past meets there...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## thekeeperza

Happy with Alibi - service and food was great at the last meet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok perfect  Have booked Alibi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Lets go to Spur

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spyker

I would love to attend but seeing as it is a long weekend I will be somewhere in the bush camping.
Long weekends are bad to arrange meets!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

100%!!  Alibi it is!


----------



## Nico

Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.



You come and meet bunch of vapors, chat, learn, laugh, have fun, and just enjoy yourself. The only cost attached is your own drinks and food, and all the money you spend on vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow and YES!! Your welcome to join !!! @Nico


----------



## johan

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.



No cost involved, accept for buying your own food and drinks, and obviously if you want to buy directly from exhibiting vendors (normally at discounted prices) and one huge jol. Some competitions running during the afternoon, meet and learn from fellow vapors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico

annemarievdh said:


> Ow and YES!! Your welcome to join !!! @Nico


Thanks will inform the family and let you know. Cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Nico said:


> Thanks will inform the family and let you know. Cool



When you decide to come, just rsvp at the beginning of the thread please


----------



## Frenzy

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.


 No cost involved. It is the perfect place for a newbie  Everyone normally just chat about juice, mods and coils. You can learn a lot from these meets and there will be suppliers selling some goodies too. Its like a social  lots of fun


----------



## Tornalca

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.



We drink beer, vape till we can't stand. Share knowledge, check out devices, empty wallets on goodies.

Blow clouds in competitions and lose because it's rigged

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.


Well the unspoken rule of your first vape meet is always to buy the entire meeting one, maybe two rounds of drinks first......... 

But seriously, come along, bring the wife and kids, all are welcome. It is lots of fun, and you will learn so much by interacting with the various folks. From people who enjoy cig-a-likes to people who have crazy sub-ohm cloud chasing rigs. The camaraderie and welcoming spirit is what makes our community so special

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Nico said:


> Can any one enlighten the newbie Please. What happens at these meets and what is the cost involved. would love to join in if possible.


And at 6 pm we have a traditional nude vape run down Witkoppen. Very cool!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Frenzy

TylerD said:


> And at 6 pm we have a traditional nude vape run down Witkoppen. Very cool!


 Nude?? hehe


----------



## TylerD

Frenzy said:


> Nude?? hehe


Usually you're so shloshed by then, you never remember it. That is why there is no photos of this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg

haha! Its loads of fun! I build coils all day long and win the rigged competitions. Mostly because people cant withstand my radiant awesomeness   Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frenzy

TylerD said:


> Usually you're so shloshed by then, you never remember it. That is why there is no photos of this.


 Me shloshed... never...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frenzy

Smokyg said:


> haha! Its loads of fun! I build coils all day long and win the rigged competitions. Mostly because people cant withstand my radiant awesomeness   Lol


ooh loving yourself


----------



## Smokyg

Frenzy said:


> ooh loving yourself


Who can say no to this face???  I know you carnt....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
* Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes
* Draw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Vendor Tables* - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photographer: *@Smokyg and @Frenzy would you be able to take photos on the day again, if you would prefer just to enjoy the meet we do have a standby 
More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:


*Vape King*
*Skyblue Vaping*
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rowan Francis and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.



Sorry Stoodlepruff, but you got this wrong. It should say

@Rowan Francis, who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis,  and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Sorry Stoodlepruff, but you got this wrong. It should say
> 
> @Rowan Francis, who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis,  and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.



Fixed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Derick

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi All
> 
> So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:
> 
> 
> 
> *Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
> *Venue*: The Alibi
> Competitions:
> *Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
> Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @devdev, @Gizmo, @Derick?
> *Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
> Judged by @TylerD should he accept?
> * Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes
> * Draw to be done by @Melinda and myself
> *Vendor Tables* - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
> @Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.
> More details will be announced as time goes on:
> 
> As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:
> 
> 
> *Vape King*
> *Skyblue Vaping*
> Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.


Happy to be Judge for the cloud blowing competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have made a few changes to the judges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

This is just soooooo exciting.... I'm like a little kid waiting for morning to open his Christmas presents Really looking forward in meeting everyone and having a FAT jol Must say this is "THE" most exciting community to be a part of!! Will get there earlier and assist with anything to help out @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @devdev and everyone else. Wouldn't mind getting a head start on the ice cold beers and helping out!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Would anyone know if there any ATM'S nearby? I can feel a hole burning in my back pocket already


----------



## Tristan

mmmmm, something to consider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Just been checking out who has already RSVP'd and it seems as if we might just beat the attendance for the CT meet.... Yeah


----------



## bwbwings

Hey Darth, there are ATMs, I know FNB for sure (on the other side), pretty sure about the others. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Awesome stuff guys. I'm trying checkout plans to attend this vape meet. Bringing u guys some Harrismith Fever  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Darth_V@PER

bwbwings said:


> Hey Darth, there are ATMs, I know FNB for sure (on the other side), pretty sure about the others.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk



Thats all I wanna hear. Thanks Man  FNB for the win!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Zuzu88 said:


> Awesome stuff guys. I'm trying checkout plans to attend this vape meet. Bringing u guys some Harrismith Fever
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Let me know if you need a vendor table bud


----------



## Zuzu88

Stroodlepuff said:


> Let me know if you need a vendor table bud


I shall do so. Just confirming dates etc on my side.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photographer:* @Smokyg and @Frenzy would you be able to take photos on the day again, if you would prefer just to enjoy the meet we do have a standby 
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today)
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zuzu88

What is the physical address of The Alibi? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Waterford Shopping Centre, Shop 20, Corner Witkoppen & Nerine Drive, Fourways, Sandton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Hi @Stroodlepuff , i think we will skip this time to just enjoy the meet and not worry about documenting it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Thanks @Derick 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Zuzu88 said:


> Thanks @Derick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No Problem, if you enter the shopping center parking lot, keep to the left, it is almost behind the shopping center to the left


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff , i think we will skip this time to just enjoy the meet and not worry about documenting it.



Perfect  I have a backup so not to worry


----------



## bwbwings

H


Derick said:


> Waterford Shopping Centre, Shop 20, Corner Witkoppen & Nerine Drive, Fourways, Sandton



Hey @Derick, don't forget to mention ---> Around the corner by Mc Donalds.... hehehe, took us like 1.2 hr to find it the last time cause it was hidden from view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

bwbwings said:


> H
> 
> 
> Hey @Derick, don't forget to mention ---> Around the corner by Mc Donalds.... hehehe, took us like 1.2 hr to find it the last time cause it was hidden from view



heh the first time we went we also took about 30min to eventually find it


----------



## bwbwings

Melinda said:


> heh the first time we went we also took about 30min to eventually find it



Hahaha, I have to laugh, we were so close (outside Md) and then turned around, went to the other side. Got out of the car, walked around, almost left


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Perfect  I have a backup so not to worry


Cool, thanks so much. Im sure we will be ready for the next-next meet


----------



## Derick

bwbwings said:


> Hahaha, I have to laugh, we were so close (outside Md) and then turned around, went to the other side. Got out of the car, walked around, almost left


Yep we even went from store to store asking people where the place is and strangely no-body knew, we thought we were completely lost and only decided to drive around the back as a last resort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

johan said:


> Will this help?
> 
> View attachment 5536


nope, heh that's not where it is - its in the building bottom left of that picture

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Will this help?
> 
> View attachment 5536



If i'm not mistaken the red arrow is at the wrong spot. Must be the very last store left bottom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Will this help?
> 
> View attachment 5536


That is the MacD's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

johan said:


> Will this help?
> 
> View attachment 5536



Hey Johan, you just pointed out Mc Donalds.... lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Oops been there 1'st time - so I will get lost on the 14'th - will rather delete the post


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photographer:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today)
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.


----------



## annemarievdh



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for saving me from VERDWAAL @annemarievdh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Thanks for saving me from VERDWAAL @annemarievdh!



No you wouldn't, you were there lats time


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> No you wouldn't, you were there lats time



yes but last time I arrived sober, I don't know what will happen on the 14'th

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tornalca

Its where the old O'hagans use to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuzu88

Seems like every1 can't wait for the vape meet. I'm liking  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

At this rate we going to have more numbers then Cape Vape Meet! Go Go Go JHB!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Gizmo said:


> At this rate we going to have more numbers then Cape Vape Meet! Go Go Go JHB!!!


U heard the man! Just do it! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

We need more entrants for the wire fiddling contest and the clown blowing contest

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> We need more entrants for the wire fiddling contest and the clown blowing contest



I would love to enter but don't have a RDA or any knowledge on how to do it


----------



## devdev

Maybe we must have a pimp my mod contest?

Doesnt matter what mod, but who ever has customised their mod and made it the most unique can win a prize?

I am all for supporting creative expression through vaping... just dont think I would vote for a bedazzled bling job

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> We need more entrants for the wire fiddling contest and the clown blowing contest


Do we need to formally enter?


----------



## devdev

Smokyg said:


> Do we need to formally enter?


Yup!

First come, first served


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Maybe we must have a pimp my mod contest?
> 
> Doesnt matter what mod, but who ever has customised their mod and made it the most unique can win a prize?
> 
> I am all for supporting creative expression through vaping... just dont think I would vote for a bedazzled bling job



We can do that. Will discuss and see


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Yup!
> 
> First come, first served


Lol, what i mean is do we have to let the powers that be know before the meet that we will be entering?


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Maybe we must have a pimp my mod contest?
> 
> Doesnt matter what mod, but who ever has customised their mod and made it the most unique can win a prize?
> 
> I am all for supporting creative expression through vaping... just dont think I would vote for a bedazzled bling job



Thaught of bedazeling my MVP, but think Pherywinkle is perfect the way she is. Might do my eGo-C Twist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Lol, what i mean is do we have to let the powers that be know before the meet that we will be entering?



Yes please  enter on this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/competition-entries-jhb-vape-meet-4.2625/ 

Reason being is that coil building contestants will be handed an atomizer on the day so that all entrants build on the same device so we need to know numbers


----------



## devdev

Smokyg said:


> Lol, what i mean is do we have to let the powers that be know before the meet that we will be entering?


Yes, first come basis, since if the clown blowing competition is set up in heats, then we need an even number of competitors, and we can only have a certain number of folks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop

Clown blowing contest? 







Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick

Ollypop said:


> Clown blowing contest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev

Ollypop said:


> Clown blowing contest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


The clown looks really into it!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @@TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico

Ok Guys me and my family will attend. It is my wife's b-day so ill just leave a bit earlier and take her out to dinner.
looking forward to learn as much as i can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

60 Members! Nice I think we can hit 75-80! Lets do this..

Well done to @stroodle if may say so myself for getting more vendors involved!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nico

OH yes is it possible to just send me an address or gps co-ords as i don't know the place.


----------



## mbera

@Nico 
Dropped Pin

near Waterford Shopping Centre
Sandton 2068

http://goo.gl/maps/NwkRh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Goodness me 64! in a few seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is going to be one for the record books I can feel it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Yip just informed one of my customers as well so it gonna be a BIG ONE!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Well done @Stroodlepuff on all the planning and organisation
And on getting more vendors - I am looking forward to Craft Vapour
And Vape Elixir's juices - hopefully they will be there?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Well done @Stroodlepuff on all the planning and organisation
> And on getting more vendors - I am looking forward to Craft Vapour
> And Vape Elixir's juices - hopefully they will be there?!



Yip they will  both have booked tables we have another vendor who has just booked a table just need to get home so I can edit the post on my pc

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And thank you for the kind words @Silver

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

woohoo, I can't believe my better half said yes to joining me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Ok we have officially hit 71 people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bwbwings

Wow 71 people, we may need to start looking at the Coca Cola Dome  hehehehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Zuzu88

I'm so looking forward to the day we organise a vape fest! Book out the dome... See thousands of people and make it last an entire weekend. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

77 people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> 77 people



This is gona be a big one


----------



## Yiannaki

Would it be okay to join you guys as a newbie vaper, meet the gang and learn more about different devices and juices? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Of coarse you are welcome @Yiannaki, the more the merrier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Would it be okay to join you guys as a newbie vaper, meet the gang and learn more about different devices and juices?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I know it would be awesome, come join in the fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Of coarse you are welcome, the more the merrier!





Alex said:


> I know it would be awesome, come join in the fun.



Awesome sauce  

I'll definitely be there then. 

Really looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
 Unknown prize (Will update once recieved) - Sponsored by @Shako of Heavenly Vapes
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
 Unknown prize (Will update once recieved) - Sponsored by @Shako of Heavenly Vapes
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.


----------



## Gizmo

1 More to 80! Whoo hoo! lets go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Still waiting for the 80


----------



## johan

Gizmo said:


> Still waiting for the 80



You can put my alter-ego up as #80, I will make sure he/she arrives

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff 

Are you guys gona have some of your Drip Tips on your vendors table ?


----------



## Shako

This sounds amazing. really going to have to try to make it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Are you guys gona have some of your Drip Tips on your vendors table ?



We can do


----------



## devdev

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Are you guys gona have some of your Drip Tips on your vendors table ?



Liektiet op die taffel!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> We can do



 Goooood, I want to play and need a new drip tip for bedazzling of my vapes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

devdev said:


> Liektiet op die taffel!



wasn't it lektiet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

I don't really know to be honest @Melinda. My Afrikaans is about as good as Malema's woodwork

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> I don't really know to be honest @Melinda. My Afrikaans is about as good as Malema's woodwork



Rather don't write in Afrikaans Dev, you make me feel like a GENIUS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> Rather don't write in Afrikaans Dev, you make me feel like a GENIUS


I'm guessing that usually yields dangerous results?


----------



## devdev

Die Kriek said:


> I'm guessing that usually yields dangerous results?



Yah, dis reg. It does work with the afrikaans meisies though. For some reason watching an English guy stammer his way through an afrikaans discussion is oulik

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Yah, dis reg. It does work with the afrikaans meisies though. For some reason watching an English guy stammer his way through an afrikaans discussion is oulik



and ...... ? might work with similar Afrikaans language impaired meisies though


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> and ...... ? might work with similar Afrikaans language impaired meisies though



For the relationship to really work, she has to be english impaired for best results

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Yah, dis reg. It does work with the afrikaans meisies though. For some reason watching an English guy stammer his way through an afrikaans discussion is oulik



Hahaha @devdev it is adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha @devdev it is adorable



You see @johan, I am on to a thing here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> You see @johan, I am on to a thing here



LOL! ROFL! I don't know how to rate: Funny or Agree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> LOL! ROFL! I don't know how to rate: Funny or Agree



Hahahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Stroodlepuff hi please add another 2 guests for me - so it will be me + 3 bringing bro and sis in law with....


----------



## devdev

Then we have hit over 80 folks!!!!

CHING CHING CHING!

Glad you are bringing some family to watch you being humiliated in the down-down comp @PeterHarris

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Then we have hit over 80 folks!!!!
> 
> CHING CHING CHING!
> 
> Glad you are bringing some family to watch you being humiliated in the down-down comp @PeterHarris


sadly i dont drink beer  but regardless i cant even down water so i will suck


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Pity I am away on a Triumph weekend getaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Jumbo Swart said:


> Pity I am away on a Triumph weekend getaway



Don't tell me a new Triumph Tiger?


----------



## devdev

Jumbo Swart said:


> Pity I am away on a Triumph weekend getaway



Triumph bra's are ok. Personally I prefer Wonderbra, but a weekend with cleavage may actually be better than a vape meet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
1 x 6000mah Power Bank, 1 x Evod 1000 Mah VV battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x Metal stand 1 x kangertech charger 400 mah , 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by @Shako of Heavenly Vapes
1 x Evod 650 Mah Battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x metal stand, 1 x Kangertech Charger 400Mah, 2 x Heavenly vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
1 x Kangertech E-smart kit, 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
3 separate Juice Hampers - sponsored by @Mow@CraftVapour from Craft Vapor
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.


----------



## Yiannaki

So how do we qualify to be eligible to win one of these awesome prizes? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yiannaki said:


> So how do we qualify to be eligible to win one of these awesome prizes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You need to enter one of the competitions here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/competition-entries-jhb-vape-meet-4.2625/ 

But there will be a few lucky draws on the day aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

devdev said:


> Nicely played @Matthee!
> 
> I just reread this thread substituting Vanilla for a certain other word. I lolled alot more than I should have



Thanks mate. 

Will just have to get lucky in the draw  seeing as I'll get owned at cloud blowing, have no clue about building coils and I don't drink beer 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Broken 80! Awesome guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Fabulous to see all the prizes donated by the retailers.
Well done guys!


----------



## Jumbo Swart

johan said:


> Don't tell me a new Triumph Tiger?



No the Triumph Thunderbird Storm in matte black


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
Eciggies (Head Office)
Vape Club
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
1 x 6000mah Power Bank, 1 x Evod 1000 Mah VV battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x Metal stand 1 x kangertech charger 400 mah , 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by @Shako of Heavenly Vapes
1 x Evod 650 Mah Battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x metal stand, 1 x Kangertech Charger 400Mah, 2 x Heavenly vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
1 x Kangertech E-smart kit, 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
3 separate Juice Hampers - sponsored by @Mow@CraftVapour from Craft Vapor
1 X Wooden Vision Spinner (1000mAh)( DRAGON design) + Kangertech Aero MINI + USB Charger + Carry Case - Sponsored by Eciggies
10 X WILD e-Liquid (10ml / 16mg) - Sponsored by Eciggies
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> *As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*
> 
> Eciggies (Head Office)



Just spotted this now... so they have finally seen the light! About time... I can't believe it has taken them this long!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silverbear

Rob Fisher said:


> Just spotted this now... so they have finally seen the light! About time... I can't believe it has taken them this long!



I will take a smidgen of credit for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wayne said:


> I will take a smidgen of credit for that.



Good man!


----------



## Silver

Very interesting that Eciggies is coming. 
Wonder if this means they will take a more active role on the forum going forward?
Congrats @Wayne 

I suppose a year ago, Eciggies was the main vaping supplier. Now there is lots of competition which is extremely healthy. We have a great variety of super vaping retailers now.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

aaaaaah @Wayne so you're the customer he was referring to when he replied to my email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
Eciggies (Head Office)
Vape Club
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @@Zeki Hilmi
1 x 6000mah Power Bank, 1 x Evod 1000 Mah VV battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x Metal stand 1 x kangertech charger 400 mah , 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by @@Shako of Heavenly Vapes
1 x Evod 650 Mah Battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x metal stand, 1 x Kangertech Charger 400Mah, 2 x Heavenly vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
1 x Kangertech E-smart kit, 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
3 separate Juice Hampers - sponsored by @@Mow@CraftVapour from Craft Vapor
1 X Wooden Vision Spinner (1000mAh)( DRAGON design) + Kangertech Aero MINI + USB Charger + Carry Case - Sponsored by Eciggies
10 X WILD e-Liquid (10ml / 16mg) - Sponsored by Eciggies
3 X 20ml Totally-Wicked- eLiquid (Variety Pack) - Sponsored by Eciggies

4 X 30ml JoyeTech eLiquid (Variety Pack) - Sponsored by Eciggies

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.??


----------



## Derick

So I'm sitting here at work with a bottle of Dulce De Leche VODKA!
I have a friend that makes various alcohols as a hobby and wanted to try some of our DIY concentrated flavours to flavour his creations.
All I can say for now is that it smells devine and if there is anything left, I'll bring some along to the vapemeet for people to sample

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

85!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Derick said:


> So I'm sitting here at work with a bottle of Dulce De Leche VODKA!
> I have a friend that makes various alcohols as a hobby and wanted to try some of our DIY concentrated flavours to flavour his creations.
> All I can say for now is that it smells devine and if there is anything left, I'll bring some along to the vapemeet for people to sample



Tasted this last night and he added some sugar, so it is maybe just a bit too sweet, but OMG the flavour. So I would sip some Dulce De leche, then vape some Dulce De Leche - my mouth was in flavour heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico

Hi guys will there be any card facility or do we need to bring cash as I am going to surely up my equipment.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Nico said:


> Hi guys will there be any card facility or do we need to bring cash as I am going to surely up my equipment.



I also asked the same question your answer will be here. There are ATM facilities nearby


----------



## TylerD

Can't wait! Gonna rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

TylerD said:


> Can't wait! Gonna rock!



i'm so exited! it's gona be big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

the best is its held right accros the road from my house...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> the best is its held right accros the road from my house...



That's cheating

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

PeterHarris said:


> the best is its held right accros the road from my house...


So can we leave our clothes at your place for the annual naked run?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris

TylerD said:


> So can we leave our clothes at your place for the annual naked run?


yes, i have actually already got baskets... shoes...socks (may be cut for vaping), pants, shirts, undergarments....

its all set up

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

PeterHarris said:


> yes, i have actually already got baskets... shoes...socks (may be cut for vaping), pants, shirts, undergarments....
> 
> its all set up


Awesome stuff!


----------



## Silver

LOL @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Hahaha, was going to say, if you get back and your socks are missing. .......

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

O, and if it's your first time at Vapemeet, you have to run.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

PeterHarris said:


> the best is its held right accros the road from my house...





annemarievdh said:


> That's cheating



Thats flipping too cool for school... If we over do it with any of the competitions we can just crash our cars into @PeterHarris s wall and pass out on his lawn/main bedroom floor

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Darth_V@PER said:


> Thats flipping too cool for school... If we over do it with any of the competitions we can just crash our cars into @PeterHarris s wall and pass out on his lawn/main bedroom floor



hahahaha after party at @PeterHarris house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

One question only... Do they have becks blue? Or am i gonna have to get all ghetto and drink my non-alcoholic beer out the boot of my car with the sub blasting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @@Silver, @@Gizmo, @@Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @@TylerD, @@Rowan Francis and @@devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @@Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @@SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @@TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
Eciggies (Head Office)
Vape Club
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @@Zeki Hilmi
1 x 6000mah Power Bank, 1 x Evod 1000 Mah VV battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x Metal stand 1 x kangertech charger 400 mah , 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by @@Shako of Heavenly Vapes
1 x Evod 650 Mah Battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x metal stand, 1 x Kangertech Charger 400Mah, 2 x Heavenly vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
1 x Kangertech E-smart kit, 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
3 separate Juice Hampers - sponsored by @@Mow@CraftVapour from Craft Vapor
1 X Wooden Vision Spinner (1000mAh)( DRAGON design) + Kangertech Aero MINI + USB Charger + Carry Case - Sponsored by Eciggies
10 X WILD e-Liquid (10ml / 16mg) - Sponsored by Eciggies
3 X 20ml Totally-Wicked- eLiquid (Variety Pack) - Sponsored by Eciggies
4 X 30ml JoyeTech eLiquid (Variety Pack) - Sponsored by Eciggies
6 X 30ml Vapour Mountain Juices - Sponsored by @Oupa 
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

PeterHarris said:


> the best is its held right accros the road from my house...



You live in the Police station?  hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Wow, this meeting has come a long way. Can you guys remember the first meet? Awkward, not knowing anyone, having a braai. Now I can't wait to see everyone again and good friends made sharing similar interests! Meeting new people every time! Getting damn exited!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Melinda

I still remember it was 6 of us at Stroods and Gizmo's place, now we are at 80 odd people one of these days we will be booking out the whole of Alibi's

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Die Kriek

Melinda said:


> I still remember it was 6 of us at Stroods and Gizmo's place, now we are at 80 odd people one of these days we will be booking out the whole of Alibi's


CocaCola dome in 2 years or less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Smokyg

Madness, standing on 89 already, to think the goal was 60  This meet is going to be amazeballs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Too stoked for the meet this weekend  looking forward to meeting everyone and getting schooled on the ways of the vape 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

MIN DAE!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I already planed every thing I need to do Saturday morning, cant wait!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Is someone making name tags?

Sorry, not volunteering, unfortunately have way too much work on the go between now and then


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Is someone making name tags?
> 
> Sorry, not volunteering, unfortunately have way too much work on the go between now and then



How about everyone makes their own. Then its not on anyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

annemarievdh said:


> How about everyone makes their own. Then its not on anyone


Now you're me work to do...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Just an idea... Why not have blank name tags on one of the tables with a marker/pen then we can write out our own names. Let the blonde show you how it's done ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I can make them for you hahahaha send me a plane ticket and i'll deliver + hand them out myself  
FOMO galore here in Cape Town...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> I can make them for you hahahaha send me a plane ticket and i'll deliver + hand them out myself
> FOMO galore here in Cape Town...



Hahahaha taking chances? Well your welcome to come, make yourself up in a vape mail box and courier yourself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha taking chances? Well your welcome to come, make yourself up in a vape mail box and courier yourself



Vape-Metal 



Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> Vape-Metal
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.



JAAA!! Vape-Metal ??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahahaha that's classic guys!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I wonder if we'll hit 100 maybe?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Vape King is proud to say we will have Lekka Vapors Juices available for sale on Saturday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chef Guest

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if we'll hit 100 maybe?


I'm trying to press gang some other noob vapers into joining us. We might just make it!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff. Want to try the peanut butter banana thingy. @Hein510 's favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Cool stuff. Want to try the peanut butter banana thingy. @Hein510 's favorite.



Elvis's breakfast  Its flippen delicious!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Stroodlepuff said:


> Elvis's breakfast  Its flippen delicious!


 but does it have bacon in it?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stroodlepuff said:


> Vape King is proud to say we will have Lekka Vapors Juices available for sale on Saturday



Great news 

I feel sorry for my wallet 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Can I have a table? I have 1 Atomic RDA to sell.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PeterHarris

FINALLY i have set up my mod and coil to perfection for the cloud blowing comp.... 

i call it the *tornado-hurricane-cloud-maker-setup-GOLD!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## TylerD

PeterHarris said:


> FINALLY i have set up my mod and coil to perfection for the cloud blowing comp....
> 
> i call it the *tornado-hurricane-cloud-maker-setup-GOLD!*


I will still beat you! 
That vapor looks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

TylerD said:


> I will still beat you!
> That vapor looks



ok then i'll just use "hazy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

me and 3 of my Friends..... we were doing it on our backs... in style....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Years ago on varsity I did the electronic setup and smoke machine for Bally Hoo and got hit by the drummer with one of his drum sticks on an occasion at Potch University for too much Fog (he was, maybe still is an avid green leaf smoker but it was too much for him)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Years ago on varsity I did the electronic setup and smoke machine for Bally Hoo and got hit by the drummer with one of his drum sticks on an occasion at Potch University for too much Fog (he was, maybe still is an avid green leaf smoker but it was too much for him)


Hoop jy het hom 'n pielewapper gegee!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Hoop jy het hom 'n pielewapper gegee!



Nee het hom op 'n beter manier gekry - het vir hom 'n f#@-up blind date gereel vir die aand, amper my part time job met hulle vverloor.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Nee het hom op 'n beter manier gekry - het vir hom 'n f#@-up blind date gereel vir die aand, amper my part time job met hulle vverloor.


Awesome! Beter as Pwapper daardie!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Busy working on the nametags

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Is someone making name tags?
> 
> Sorry, not volunteering, unfortunately have way too much work on the go between now and then



I only saw this now  Name tags are done and dusted, I have left a few blank for guests on the day who are not forum members, we can write their names with Markers but the rest are printed (Way to much to write heehee) All name tags are also numbered for the lucky draw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> I only saw this now  Name tags are done and dusted, I have left a few blank for guests on the day who are not forum members, we can write their names with Markers but the rest are printed (Way to much to write heehee) All name tags are also numbered for the lucky draw



You are on the ball @Stroodlepuff this is going to be one awesome vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> You are on the ball @Stroodlepuff this is going to be one awesome vape meet



Lol I'm trying...its getting rather big  I'm a bit worried about space but I'm sure we will be fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol I'm trying...its getting rather big  I'm a bit worried about space but I'm sure we will be fine



I'm sure everything will fine, fun and vapetastick


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Quick question @Stroodlepuff... Does the. Schedule allow us enough time to mingle and buy stuff? I saw CT members mentioned something along those lines for their last meet. Just pondering


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Darth_V@PER said:


> Quick question @Stroodlepuff... Does the. Schedule allow us enough time to mingle and buy stuff? I saw CT members mentioned something along those lines for their last meet. Just pondering



There is no schedule In JHB lol We go with the flow  We will do competitions early so there will be plenty of time to mingle  The capetonians dont party as hard as us  They finished at 18:00 our last one finished at 00:00 but yes there will be plenty of time for everything

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

What more could we ask for..... Awesomeness. Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Darth_V@PER 

its just a hole lot of fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

@Stroodlepuff name tags our actual names or handles? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> @Stroodlepuff name tags our actual names or handles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Ouer Forum Names


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> I only saw this now  Name tags are done and dusted, I have left a few blank for guests on the day who are not forum members, we can write their names with Markers but the rest are printed (Way to much to write heehee) All name tags are also numbered for the lucky draw



Fabulous @Stroodlepuff !!!
Thanks for all the effort you have put in - not with only the name tags - but everything else - organising the venue - the retailers etc etc
I say a big thanks to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bring it on - vape meet here we come

Calling all vapers - bring your equipment and start your engines

We are going to have a blast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Bring it on - vape meet here we come
> 
> Calling all vapers - bring your equipment and start your engines
> 
> We are going to have a blast!



a blast of vapor. they are gona think its misty with a sweet smell around there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Juice: check
Mods: check
Batteries: check
Utility belt: ...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Fabulous @Stroodlepuff !!!
> Thanks for all the effort you have put in - not with only the name tags - but everything else - organising the venue - the retailers etc etc
> I say a big thanks to you.



Thank you  Its only a pleasure I love doing things like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Can we just inform the local firestation that from 2 the venue is not burning down. Its just a few litres of juice being burned on hot wires in a controlled enviroment

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## WintersFrost

Till what time is the meet you guys & galz
I want to go as well but work until 3pm. im just around the corner at SupaQuick Fourways. I hope i dont miss it


----------



## TylerD

It goes on till late! after 3 will be fine!


----------



## Harryssss

Newbie here looking forward to meet and learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Harryssss 
How better to start than come to a vape meet! Good timing 
All the best for your vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Harryssss, see you at the vape meet


----------



## PeterHarris

i carent like to wait any more.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

I think the 100 number is a strong possibility

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

You kaapies cant say anything about fomo. We went through that last month and we survived, neh

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@KieranD and @baksteen8168 seeing that we are just off Witkoppen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> @KieranD and @baksteen8168 seeing that we are just off Witkoppen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6294



@RoSsIkId - I wish I could attend, but I have 2 problems... Engine is still in pieces because I still have to do the porting and dowelling and Wife just had an op last week and is not really mobile yet, so I am doing my fatherly duties and watching kids. Will make a plan to attend the next one though.


----------



## RoSsIkId

@baksteen8168 you know there is more that enuf space in the front of that rx7 for a stroked V8


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh, and btw... I would probably murder that piston thingy in the pic. ?? ??


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> @baksteen8168 you know there is more that enuf space in the front of that rx7 for a stroked V8



Yoh! The rotor gods would not approve!


----------



## Alex

RoSsIkId said:


> @KieranD and @baksteen8168 seeing that we are just off Witkoppen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6294


awesome car that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Yeah we wouldnt want to pi$$ of the rotor gods, last time that happend seals kept popping

The piston thingy in pic is sitting at 1500hp


----------



## baksteen8168

Alex said:


> awesome car that



Agreed, but mine's better...

I have a buddy that has one of those. nice car!

My in-law has a Series 6 RX7... better than the Supra. Different strokes for different folks i guess.


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> Yeah we wouldnt want to pi$$ of the rotor gods, last time that happend seals kept popping
> 
> The piston thingy in pic is sitting at 1500hp



Can have all the power in the world, if you cant put it down, it means squat. We ran a standard turbo rotary a couple of years ago against some heavily worked ones. they made more than double our power but just could not hook up. result was that by the time they found traction, we were all ready over the finish line. 

Previous engine I built made just over 400kw (and that was a mild build) will probably go the same route again, but have not decided yet. need her to be a daily runner, not just a track monster so I have to find balance somewhere. 

Anyway, we are derailing this thread and I cannot afford to get fined??. need to spend my cash on new vape gear, wife, kids, engine, bills, etc...


----------



## RoSsIkId

We still mostly on topic as Alibi is just off Witkoppen and there are alot of cars there that do drive spiritly. I am a good boy and do not go over the speed limit. So to stay on topic I would like to just warn the people that they have to look out for the cars that drive so fast on the road when they want to turn into the shopping center.

@baksteen8168 ar you by any chance friends with Rudi and Dorne


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> We still mostly on topic as Alibi is just off Witkoppen and there are alot of cars there that do drive spiritly. I am a good boy and do not go over the speed limit. So to stay on topic I would like to just warn the people that they have to look out for the cars that drive so fast on the road when they want to turn into the shopping center.
> 
> @baksteen8168 ar you by any chance friends with Rudi and Dorne



Know them yes. RTT iirc?

You know Raymond Goodrich?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Races a black Series 6 or 7 in super saloons


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> Races a black Series 6 or 7 in super saloons


Thats my inlaw... and mentor... Series 6. you race?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SunRam

@Stroodlepuff, I will only be able to join from 16:00. Still working till 15:00. See you guys there, can't wait!


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Stroodlepuff I'll have to withdraw from the comps, we have family coming for the weekend so I'll only be able to join the festivities for a short while


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Yoh! The rotor gods would not approve!


To hell with the rotor gods! My brother just dropped a 3.8l lexus v8 into his, and guess what?

He can actually make it to the petrol station without breaking down!!!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rex_Bael said:


> @Stroodlepuff I'll have to withdraw from the comps, we have family coming for the weekend so I'll only be able to join the festivities for a short while



Aaaah man! No problem


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> To hell with the rotor gods! My brother just dropped a 3.8l lexus v8 into his, and guess what?
> 
> He can actually make it to the petrol station without breaking down!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Typical misconception. 

The motors I build don't break, if you take care of her (ie watch temps, pressure and don't run lean).  The only reason this one is stripped is because I am upgrading her.

OP - sorry for hijacking... This will be my last post in this thread concerning cars.


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Typical misconception.
> 
> The motors I build don't break, if you take care of her (ie watch temps, pressure and don't run lean).  The only reason this one is stripped is because I am upgrading her.
> 
> OP - sorry for hijacking... This will be my last post in this thread concerning cars.


He played with it too much. Turbos and boosters and dump valves and custom clutches and, and, and... 

Has had the thing for 4 years and it hasn't spent more than 4 months on the road. And even then most of those 4 months was on a flatbed! 

But I digress. 25 hours to go!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

Wish I could make it. So you all must enjoy. And someone do a Silver in my absence 

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## annemarievdh

JHB vape meet 14 June 2014

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Stroodlepuff said:


> There is no schedule In JHB lol We go with the flow  We will do competitions early so there will be plenty of time to mingle  The capetonians dont party as hard as us  They finished at 18:00 our last one finished at 00:00 but yes there will be plenty of time for everything



hey..... don't be knocking our meet we had here in Cape Town...  i think even though there was a pretty tight schedule that was run, we all had fun and we had our mingling and buying time aswell, our venue wasn't too big, but in my humble opinion i think it was great fun... only bummer was no group shot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> hey..... don't be knocking our meet we had here in Cape Town...  i think even though there was a pretty tight schedule that was run, we all had fun and we had our mingling and buying time aswell, our venue wasn't too big, but in my humble opinion i think it was great fun... only bummer was no group shot...



lol i'm just teasing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Every one pulling a SILVER at the Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Excuse me. But whats the deal with the rubber ducks


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RoSsIkId said:


> Excuse me. But whats the deal with the rubber ducks



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/duck.1660/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Support the forum and its future by purchasing a awesome long sleeved ecigssa shirt at the Vape Meet.

We will have 50 for sale, so be sure to get yours quick. After the vape meet we will have more for sale here on the forum to spread the word of ecigssa!

Shirts price is R300 each. All proceeds will go to maintenance and up keep of our wonderful forum.

The following Members will get free customized shirts with their nickname on the back for appreciation of being a staff member for the event:


Tyler D
Derick
Rowan
Silver
SVS1000
Dev Dev

Here is how awesome it looks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

The image really doesn't do it justice, the quality is stunning. I forgot to mention they are all sized Large


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> The image really doesn't do it justice, the quality is stunning. I forgot to mention they are all sized Large



Very nicely done! I need a XXL or XXXL! Large won't work for me... but I guess they will be available for order on the web site next week?


----------



## zaVaper

Sounds like a fun time waxing lyrical about all things vape, see you all at the Alibi, at least it's witnessed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Support the forum and its future by purchasing a awesome long sleeved ecigssa shirt at the Vape Meet.
> 
> We will have 50 for sale, so be sure to get yours quick. After the vape meet we will have more for sale here on the forum to spread the word of ecigssa!
> 
> Shirts price is R300 each. All proceeds will go to maintenance and up keep of our wonderful forum.
> 
> The following Members will get free customized shirts with their nickname on the back for appreciation of being a staff member for the event:
> 
> 
> Tyler D
> Derick
> Rowan
> Silver
> SVS1000
> Dev Dev
> 
> Here is how awesome it looks
> View attachment 6357



Wow @Gizmo, amazing. What a surprise


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Wow, this meeting has come a long way. Can you guys remember the first meet? Awkward, not knowing anyone, having a braai. Now I can't wait to see everyone again and good friends made sharing similar interests! Meeting new people every time! Getting damn exited!


yeah, and it was not so long ago. Well, one day I will be able to attemd another one with you guys. have fun tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome shirts. I R Big boy. I will pin it to my shirt.  Thanks Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Today is vapemeet day

Its going to be a blast!

See you all later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## crack2483

Ya, can't wait to........ah wait. No. No. You guys go on without me

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Can't wait! Gonna be epic!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have rather large FOMO!


----------



## RIEFY

enjoy guys!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> I have rather large FOMO!


If you start driving now you'll make it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987

Hi guys, due to an unforseen personal matter that arose this morning I will no longer be able to attend today. I hope you all have an absolute blast! Create so many clouds that the fire department comes running 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, due to an unforseen personal matter that arose this morning I will no longer be able to attend today. I hope you all have an absolute blast! Create so many clouds that the fire department comes running
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Aaaah man! No worries buddy! Hope you dont suffer from FOMO too bad  All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

What time does it start guys?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaVaper

101 Jo-burgers at the meet


----------



## Jimbo

Chef Guest said:


> What time does it start guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



14h00 I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WintersFrost

Hey Guys
Will anyone at the meet have 100Ml, 36ml PG nicotine for me? Plz, Plz, Plz
And if yes, whats the price. I cant get hold of bluesky vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> If you start driving now you'll make it.



That's exactly what I said to my wife this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

And what time does it start in African time?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chef Guest said:


> And what time does it start in African time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


14:00

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

Coolio. Competition times? And did we ever confirm about the becks blue?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam

WintersFrost said:


> Hey Guys
> Will anyone at the meet have 100Ml, 36ml PG nicotine for me? Plz, Plz, Plz
> And if yes, whats the price. I cant get hold of bluesky vaping.


I will bring 30ml 100mg PG nic for you. R100


----------



## devdev

Massive traffic jam on witkoppen. Anyone know whats going on?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Everyone going to the vape meet! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam

Google maps says it clears shortly after cedar Rd, due to construction works

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael

A huge thank you to the organizers of the meet  Even though I was only there for a short while, the atmosphere was fantastic and it was awesome putting faces to some of the names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

WintersFrost said:


> Hey Guys
> Will anyone at the meet have 100Ml, 36ml PG nicotine for me? Plz, Plz, Plz
> And if yes, whats the price. I cant get hold of bluesky vaping.



Sorry about that we were out and about getting ready for the vapemeet - just came back and it was awesome!

PM either me or @Melinda for what you need


----------



## annemarievdh

Now that was fun!!! Thank you to all that was involved with planing and managing the meet. Had a blast chatteng and vaping with all of you.

The coil building competition was so fun. Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo !!

Thank you for the advice on wicking @Rowan Francis and the grate juice you let me taste. Jaco loves it 2

@Melinda and @Derick, you guys are awesome! All the juice on the tables, that was a winner.
Dankie vir die lekker gesels en lekker lag. 

And to every one ells... You guys ROCK!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pictures or it never happened!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I don't have any


----------



## Stroodlepuff

wow! What an amazing turn out and day! I am now moeg!!! 

Photos and videos to follow soon....right now though I wanna eat and get into bed where its warm 

Thank you for an absolutely amazing meet everyone  All feedback to follow soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD

Hi Guys and Girls

Apologies that I couldn't make it either. Had a crazy day. Racing tomorrow and car blew a fuel line on the dyno this morning while setting her up. Justr finished putting everything back together a short while ago.

Will DEFINITELY be at the next one and will bring some of the Vape Cartel goodies too


----------



## Zuzu88

Hi guys, just wanted to say Big ups for today's Vape Meet. Was very warm and sociable, not too mention very vapey! Well done guys, will definitely be at the next one! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jimbo

Another great Jhb Vape meet.

Thanks for everybody involved in organizing the event and a special thanks to all the Vendors that's bringing the Vaping community more quality choices with regards to Vape gear & juices.

Also thanks for all the great prizes that was sponsored by various Vendors.

Yip - I also won a prize in the lucky draw.

Here are some pics, (not good quality)









Ohm Johan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reinhardt

Awesome awesome meet guys! That was brilliant! Thank you so much for all the prises and everyone that contributed to the meet. We'll definitely need to book the dome for the next meet . I'm gonna have so much fun playing with all my new toys! Thanks to you all. Have a good evening. I'm sure everyone will be going to bed with a little bit of a headache after today's nic od. Hehe. Chat soon dudes and dudets. Photos of all the prises would be uploaded by Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Wow, had so much fun today. I just want to say a big thank you to @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo for organizing things, and to all the Vendors for putting out their stuff. A special thanks to @Melinda and @Derick from
SkyBlueVaping for all the samples on the tables ( I looove that De luche stuff btw) And a big thanks to all the forum staff guys who were on duty.

A special thank you also to @Shako from Heavenly Vapors for the fantastic lucky draw prize I received. I can't believe I won something for a change, and I now have an awesome Kanger E-vod Twist battery 1000mAh + E-vod clearomizer, two awesome 30ml juices and a USB 6000 mah power bank device, to help with those power cuts. Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate this.

Lastly, to all who attended this event. It was awesome meeting in real life. My wife and I had such a good time. And to those who were unable to attend, I hope you get a chance to come to the next one. It's really so much fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

What a stunning success! Thanks for the entertainment! Vapers unite! I left at 21:45 and the old timers were still going strong! @devdev, @Silver, @TylerD, @johan, @Rowan Francis, @thekeeperza, @Wayne you guys are awesome and made my day and evening, whadda bunch of people!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks so much for today. Had a blast in the short time I spent there  

Was so rad seeing everyone's funky gear! And seeing the faces behind the usernames 

I also got to try out a reo thanks to @Silver and damn was I blown away 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483

So who won the down down? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

crack2483 said:


> So who won the down down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@Tornalca if my spelling and memory serves me correctly 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Wow thanks everyone, what an amazing vape meet!

We took the roof off with this one.

Fantastic support from the vendors, great turn out (with minimal no-shows), an awesome venue and non-stop enjoyment.

Highlights for me included convincing @Wayne to sell me his epipe (SCORE!), judging the coil building comp and getting to a Silver half way through, Johan dancing on the table (yes there are pics, but I will not show them out of respect), being the master of ceremonies, meeting all the new members, and laughing for nearly two hours while chatting to the last group of people there.

This community is something unlike anything else I have experienced, and the atmosphere at this meet was electric, despite the chilly weather.

Thank you to each and everyone of you for being there, it would not have been the same without you.

Thank you to Mow and Mrs. Mow (Craft vapour), Melinda & Derick, Zuzu, Eciggies (Walter I think), Vape King, and Vape Club for supporting the community...

....and last, but not least (and most importantly) *Thank you to Gizmo and Stroodlepuff *for being the driving force behind the meet. It literally would not have happened without you and the VK family (Giz's Brother, his Mom).

Stroodle looked exhausted by the end of the meet, but all the hard work paid off and things ran very smoothly. 

Now I am just sad it is all over.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

Alex said:


> Wow, had so much fun today. I just want to say a big thank you to @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo for organizing things, and to all the Vendors for putting out their stuff. A special thanks to @Melinda and @Derick from
> SkyBlueVaping for all the samples on the tables ( I looove that De luche stuff btw) And a big thanks to all the forum staff guys who were on duty.
> 
> A special thank you also to @Shako from Heavenly Vapors for the fantastic lucky draw prize I received. I can't believe I won something for a change, and I now have an awesome Kanger E-vod Twist battery 1000mAh + E-vod clearomizer, two awesome 30ml juices and a USB 6000 mah power bank device, to help with those power cuts. Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate this.
> 
> Lastly, to all who attended this event. It was awesome meeting in real life. My wife and I had such a good time. And to those who were unable to attend, I hope you get a chance to come to the next one. It's really so much fun.



well since you have the mighty evod now i'll pm you my postal address so you can get rid of that stinky reo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Me dancing on the table; NO Collecting evidence of an awesome meet; YES

Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

This one was epic

I am too tired to write more but will say this for now:

6 months ago, none of us knew each other. Now we're like a family! 

This forum is special

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Zuzu88

So... Jhb vs Cape town...How's the figures looking? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear

My first Vape Meet, but most certainly not my last. What an awesome event, with all of the most amazing people, every one of you that attended, you guys and girls ROCK  . Faces to names and all of that.

To the Vendors that displayed their brand and vape gear, thank you, it is encouraging to see how vape is growing in SA and the passion you guys have for the community, Thank you.

To those that supported me in my attempts to build a coil and my entry in the Cloud blowing comp, (did not win, but got my biggest silver yet, and it was worth it). I'll be back 

To the guys and girls that stuck it out to the end, what a awesome time, laughing and chatting and more laughing, I did not want it to end. You know who you are  On.

@devdev that e-pipe definitely gives you a air of e-sophistication, enjoy it mate. You found my rubber arm.

My only regret is that I did not get to meet more of you in person and chat.

@Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo A HUGE THANK YOU too the both of you for all the organisation a and planning, you guys put together a fantastic meet, you guys are the best 

See you all at the next bigger meet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

There were only 8 no shows of the nametags I made and 6 unnamed ones...I made 120 nametags... which means that even though not everyone was there the entire time (Alot of people came and bought stuff and left) We had 106 people through the doors...

I would estimate final number of the people that hung around for a while at least to be 60

Your move Cape Town

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome meet again! Well done and thank you to all that were involved in organising and running the meet.

Thank to all those that donated juice for the taste box - epic! I have a juice warehouse at home.

To the guys that stayed to the end - what a blast! Great company, awesome chats and side splitting laugheter - we had a better evening than the rubic cube party

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just want to say a MASSIVE thank you to @Stroodlepuff who not only organised almost everything beforehand but on the day, kept it all together.

Although us admins helped a bit, dear @Stroodlepuff ran around the whole time making sure us judges were given judging sheets, organising the retailers and telling us what to say when.

Stroods you are amazing and a big thanks to you, without you this event would not have been what it was.

PS- the staff shirts were a great idea and looked fabulous. Well done on so many fronts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> There were only 8 no shows of the nametags I made and 6 unnamed ones...I made 120 nametags... which means that even though not everyone was there the entire time (Alot of people came and bought stuff and left) We had 106 people through the doors...
> 
> I would estimate final number of the people that hung around for a while at least to be 60
> 
> Your move Cape Town



Actually if I think about it there were more...not everyone had nametags


----------



## vapegerm

Great seing you all got some lekka sappies and coils!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

vapegerm said:


> Great seing you all got some lekka sappies and coils!



You should have stayed longer  Your name was drawn in the lucky draw

@Yiannaki same goes to you too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vapegerm

Darn, I knew I was going to win a Reo! You can just post it to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Reinvanhardt said:


> What a stunning success! Thanks for the entertainment! Vapers unite! I left at 21:45 and the old timers were still going strong! @devdev, @Silver, @TylerD, @johan, @Rowan Francis, @thekeeperza, @Wayne you guys are awesome and made my day and evening, whadda bunch of people!



The town's name I couldn't get last night is *RHODES* (mb cycling) Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Everybody has been thanked already, so I'm not going to duplicate - just want to say AWESOME vape meet with loads of FUN, good LAUGHS and enough ENTERTAINMENT. To the DIE HARDS, either the phone camera was out of focus, or me, or both?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

And best part is you were taking that picture while dancing on the table !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Frenzy

Awesome vape meet guys!! Had so much fun and the prizes were awesome thanks so much  really looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Damn, wish we could stay longer!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Wow what a BLAST.... A huge thank you to everyone involved in organising such a fantastic Vape Meet. From the forum staff/moderators @Rowan Francis,@devdev, @Silver,@Gizmo,@Stroodlepuff and everyone else I did not mention... Thank you for an awesome meet.. You all rock

For everyone else it was so awesome meeting you all in person, your all just too AWESOME !
My wallet is rather gloomy this morning and I'm not entirely happy with the epic down down fail

I enjoyed myself thoroughly none the less.... Thank you everyone, was awesome meeting all of you! ????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

I was there. Didnt collect name tag. The AA would have been proud if they could turn so many alcoholics. Maybe invite some of the bunny hugger tobacco groups that are against smoking to the next meet so they can see how many people are goin away from stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom

sounds like another great event! Well done all...I wish i could have been there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Wow, words cannot describe an AWESOME meet, @Wayne so great meet you, and THANK YOU again for all the awesome help, tanks and juices 

Thanks to all the organizers (Vape king) and all the Vendors with their cool stuff. So glad to see more names and more quality options 

A special thanks to @Shako from Heavenly Vapors for the awesome E-smart I won.... woohoo, my first actual win in a lucky draw 

I am busy uploading pics as I type this (and it's taking a while), so i'll post the link once they are all up.

Thank you to everyone who made this such an awesome event, we cannot wait for the next one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bwbwings

Can anyone help, I uploaded a whole bunch of pics but they are not showing... The album says there are 20 items but they are not showing???!??! Very confusing :'(


----------



## Mauritz

Thank you to everyone involved. It was grrrrrreat ! Vibrant !

Loved meeting you all .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bwbwings

Sorry, cannot get the album to work, hope these are ok

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

O and thank you @Melinda for feeding my children chocolates and giving them endless energy and then still giving them a dogie-bag to take home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

I should have never tested out jacos kayfun. And the next meet i will be entering the cloud comp. Cant wait to get my kayfun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

RoSsIkId said:


> I should have never tested out jacos kayfun. And the next meet i will be entering the cloud comp. Cant wait to get my kayfun



That thing rocks, don't it


----------



## RoSsIkId

I had all the right mods. Was way down on attys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well then you have some caching up to do


----------



## Melinda

annemarievdh said:


> O and thank you @Melinda for feeding my children chocolates and giving them endless energy and then still giving them a dogie-bag to take home



Well I'm on weight watchers so couldn't take them home, so your kiddies was the next best thing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

bwbwings said:


> Sorry, cannot get the album to work, hope these are ok



Super photos @bwbwings - you captured several great moments. 

Just looking at that dense vapour @devdev was blowing in the first picture reminded me just how awesome our JHB cloud blowers are. 

The one thing i was sad about was that because i was one of the cloud blowing judges I couldnt take any photos of the impressive clouds. Havent looked at all the photos posted yet, but I hope someone got a photo of @Reinhardt 's thick wall of vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Silver said:


> Super photos @bwbwings - you captured several great moments.
> 
> Just looking at that dense vapour @devdev was blowing in the first picture reminded me just how awesome our JHB cloud blowers are.
> 
> The one thing i was sad about was that because i was one of the cloud blowing judges I couldnt take any photos of the impressive clouds. Havent looked at all the photos posted yet, but I hope someone got a photo of @Reinhardt 's thick wall of vapour


Hehe! So do I! I'm quite proud of that moment . I did see @Stroodlepuff with a video camera though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam

Great meet, thanks guys. Thoroughly enjoyed it! Thanks to all the sponsers, our MC @devdev and biggest thanks to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for the organization, well done guys. Looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo

video and photos will be uploaded soon guys just having some issues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

video and photos will be uploaded soon guys just having some issues


----------



## PeterHarris

@Gizmo stop giving us excuses and start giving us results

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

A bit of a late post, but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who made this vape meet possible. From the awesome organising by @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo and team (you all know who you are) to the great people who attended. It was great being able to put faces to handles finally, and really inspirational being in an environment where everyone was there with a common interest and sharing knowledge and experience. Can't wait for the next one!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shako

bwbwings said:


> Wow, words cannot describe an AWESOME meet, @Wayne so great meet you, and THANK YOU again for all the awesome help, tanks and juices
> 
> Thanks to all the organizers (Vape king) and all the Vendors with their cool stuff. So glad to see more names and more quality options
> 
> *A special thanks to @Shako from Heavenly Vapors for the awesome E-smart I won.... woohoo, my first actual win in a lucky draw*
> 
> I am busy uploading pics as I type this (and it's taking a while), so i'll post the link once they are all up.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who made this such an awesome event, we cannot wait for the next one.



@bwbwings - Only my pleasure , hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WintersFrost

Okay,,, I would like to apologise to everyone that was at the VAPE meet on Saturday. I literally ran in on Saturday, saw some cool looking peeps, bought my nicotine from BlueSky Vaping and hit the road. I was there for a total of 3 minutes.

The reason for this was simple. My Mother-In-Law was diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukemia 9 months ago and things has taken a turn for the worst in the last month and i was heading out to the hospital.

As a family we are close knit and extremely supportive towards one another. But I just feel that I owe everyone an explanation as to my in-and-out actions. I don't wish for anyone to take it personal. Hopefully next vape meet will not be met under such Grimm circumstances.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

WintersFrost said:


> Okay,,, I would like to apologise to everyone that was at the VAPE meet on Saturday. I literally ran in on Saturday, saw some cool looking peeps, bought my nicotine from BlueSky Vaping and hit the road. I was there for a total of 3 minutes.
> 
> The reason for this was simple. My Mother-In-Law was diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukemia 9 months ago and things has taken a turn for the worst in the last month and i was heading out to the hospital.
> 
> As a family we are close knit and extremely supportive towards one another. But I just feel that I owe everyone an explanation as to my in-and-out actions. I don't wish for anyone to take it personal. Hopefully next vape meet will not be met under such Grimm circumstances.



Hectic bro.

Our thoughts go out to you and your family.

All the best bud.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Wishing you guys all the best @WintersFrost and i really don't think anyone would've taken it in the wrong way...

Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and sending all the good vibes your mother-in-law's way :hug:


----------



## WintersFrost

@Metal Liz & @Yiannaki , Thanks for the support you peeps.
I really wish i had some time to meet ppl and browse some interesting flavours, You could smell the Meet from 30m away. 

Hopefully next time i will have some time to meet everyone & get my hands on some juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Shako said:


> @bwbwings - Only my pleasure , hope you enjoy it.


 
Already enjoying it, also showing off to all the guys and gals in the office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Vape meet pics have been loaded

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/albums/vape-meet-14-06-2014-jhb.17/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Great work team VK!

Looking amazing


----------



## PeterHarris

its says i dont have permision


----------



## Tornalca

PeterHarris said:


> its says i dont have permision


Me 2

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> its says i dont have permision


You probably don't then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

me 2 don't have permission


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Vape meet pics have been loaded
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/albums/vape-meet-14-06-2014-jhb.17/


 
Awesome! And thanks for reducing the sizes before the upload... I just wish I knew who was who in the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Fixed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! And thanks for reducing the sizes before the upload... I just wish I knew who was who in the pics!


I will add comments with names a bit later

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

I am busy posting the names I know @Rob Fisher


----------



## devdev

Ey, it seems there are no pics of @Rowan Francis wearing his Haggis while eating a kilt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great pics @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 
I will see if i have a pic of Rowans kilt


----------



## Silver

Great pics @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 
I will see if i have a pic of Rowans kilt


----------



## Stroodlepuff

duckduck said:


> Ey, it seems there are no pics of @Rowan Francis wearing his Haggis while eating a kilt


 
He was taking most of them lol


----------



## devdev

We need a kilt n haggis selfie!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks guys and gals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks for the names to faces Dev Dev! Or should I say Dan... or should I say @duckduck !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gizmo said:


> Vape meet pics have been loaded
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/albums/vape-meet-14-06-2014-jhb.17/


 
so i am definitely not in the caliber of @Frenzy when it comes to taking pics , esp since i had 30 seconds to learn how to use that lekka camera but i actually rekon some of those pics are dam good , even if i do say myself .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis

duckduck said:


> We need a kilt n haggis selfie!


 the group foto is a pretty good one ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shako

@Gizmo I am getting an error when i browse to the link


----------



## Silver

I promised a photo or two of our esteemed photographer at the recent JHB Vape Meet

I present you Ladies and Gentlemen with the man who snapped our great photos:




And I also promised you a photo of his *kilt*:




@Rowan Francis - that kilt was spectacular!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER

You are the man @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Dude. You make man-skirts so sexy! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Silver said:


> I promised a photo or two of our esteemed photographer at the recent JHB Vape Meet
> 
> I present you Ladies and Gentlemen with the man who snapped our great photos:
> 
> View attachment 7242
> 
> 
> And I also promised you a photo of his *kilt*:
> 
> View attachment 7243
> 
> 
> @Rowan Francis - that kilt was spectacular!


----------

